# pineapple juice



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

are you meant to drink pineapple juice from concentrate or not from concentrate


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Its the NOT from concentrate version, from what I rem the concentrate contains enzymes or something that you shouldnt drink. Asda, M&S do nice ones, a small glass a day is enough. And they say never eat it.

 .


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks babyp for the reply il have to get some tomorrow do you drink it in 2ww or not


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

No stop drinking it once you reach e/c, some girls eat pineapple to bring on labour, so best to avoid drinking it aswell.


----------

